# Your puppy weight at 4 months



## Darc

Just got back from the vet and Vandog (male btw) weights 17 kgs, at exactly 4 months old.

I was told by the vet it's the healthy range of a GSD, he's going to weight from 35-40 kgs, strong possibility of weighting more.

So is this weight normal? How much did your puppys weight and how much do they now?


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Well, if my conversion is correct, your dog weighs around 37 pounds. 

At four months, Teddy weighed about 33 pounds. Teddy is female.


----------



## lzver

My little man has a lot of catching up to do. Jake will be 15 weeks tomorrow and is just a little over 10 kgs. Then again, we've had stomach issues and struggled to find a food that works for him .. I think we're on the right track now .... he's gained 2.5 lbs in the last week.


----------



## Brisco1983

Rio weighed 42.3 lbs at 4 months. He is 5 months old today and last week he weighed 56.5 lbs. He's a big boned boy that everyone says looks skinny.


----------



## troy_mia

My puppy weighed 36lbs at 4 months.


----------



## DTS

jasmine weighed 16lbs at 4 months which we picked her up from the "breeder" at 4 months. she has toped out at 2 years old at about 61-63 lbs.


----------



## Kaiser2012

I just weighed Kaiser. He's not 16 weeks old yet (you asked about a 4 month weight) but at 14 weeks, 5 days, he weighs 31 pounds. This is the standard/average weight of a 12 week old male puppy, according to the chart I'm referencing. Good thing about averages, is they are just that  He may be small for his age now, but unless I'm missing something, I think I'd rather him grow more slowly than not in order to help keep his joints happy.


----------



## Vaks

Gibbs: 39 pounds (18 kg) at 15 weeks.


Hélène


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans: 33 pounds (15kg) at 16 weeks.


----------



## rooandtree

my Zeus is 19 weeks today and weighs 53 pounds.


----------



## DorothyM

Rocky was 30ish lbs at 16 weeks (he's my midget)

Bella was 36 lbs at 17 weeks


----------



## PMRonan

Jager at 4 months was 39.6 lbs


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace was 45 lbs at 4 months


----------



## Ace GSD

rooandtree said:


> my Zeus is 19 weeks today and weighs 53 pounds.


Hahaha he look so asian


----------



## AnyaGSD

Anya was 33 at 17 weeks


----------



## Jeff902

42lbs @ 4 months


----------



## Mister C

Linus was 41.5 lbs (18.8kg) at four months. He's the biggest in his puppy class and, I believe, his litter.


----------



## Shade

Delgado was 30.6 lbs at 16 weeks (vet scale)


----------



## Msmaria

37.5 lbs at 14 weeks. He's now a thin 105 lbs


----------



## onyxkaiser

Yep my male pup weighed in at 17kgs at 4 months too. Makes me feel better because I always see people online saying "yeah well my pup is x months and he weighs xxkgs/lbs" (always approx. 5kgs more than mine) and I felt like mine was small or underweight. He is gangly and awkward - but thats to be expected. He's on a 100% raw diet.


----------



## onyxkaiser

rooandtree said:


> my Zeus is 19 weeks today and weighs 53 pounds.


My guy is 19 weeks now and only 18kgs! Makes me worry lol


----------



## Kal

4 months on 12/18/14 49.8 lbs


----------



## Palydyn

Just got back from Vet for shots. Rommel weighs 31 lbs at 11 1/2 weeks. Vet says he is a little larger than average for that age but isn't too heavy - just going to be a large dog.


----------



## lauren_mac013

My puppy is a bit smaller - 13kg @ 16 weeks. 

I'm struggling to find food that works for him though (he's veery picky with both; food and treats). The vet says he's still fine though.


----------



## Reef LeDoux

4 months 42 lbs He's 5 months and 1 week and 54 lbs


----------



## Palydyn

Rommel weighs 43.5 lbs at a few days shy of 4 months. Vet says weight is fine he just looks thin.


----------



## llombardo

Apollo 38 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## gsdlover91

My female weighed ~24lbs at 4 months.

My male weighed about 36lbs at 4 months.


----------



## llombardo

gsdlover91 said:


> My female weighed ~24lbs at 4 months.
> 
> My male weighed about 36lbs at 4 months.


How is Tesla doing with potty training?


----------



## gsdlover91

llombardo said:


> How is Tesla doing with potty training?



She's fully potty trained. It was ALOT of work in a condo. But she's been consistently potty trained for over a month now.


----------



## llombardo

gsdlover91 said:


> She's fully potty trained. It was ALOT of work in a condo. But she's been consistently potty trained for over a month now.


I would think so--a condo + winter + puppy = crazy


----------



## gsdlover91

llombardo said:


> I would think so--a condo + winter + puppy = crazy



Condo + winter + only 2 "dog" elevators + living on the 7 floor... Challenge! I tried potty pads for a while but one day got just tired of the smell of pee. I threw em all out and took her out every single hour. She was trained within a week. I am grateful Berlin never got any ideas about " pottying" inside... Lol

She still hates Chicago weather. Poor girly doesn't ever KNOW what warm weather is.... She's a chiberia baby.


----------



## zenapup29

Today my boy is 19 weeks weighed him he is 47 lbs


----------



## Amshru

lzver said:


> My little man has a lot of catching up to do. Jake will be 15 weeks tomorrow and is just a little over 10 kgs. Then again, we've had stomach issues and struggled to find a food that works for him .. I think we're on the right track now .... he's gained 2.5 lbs in the last week.


That makes me more confident about Elva - she's 8.8 kg at 13 weeks, which seems a lot lighter than some. We've mixed up her food quite a bit to make sure she eats. Tonight she had roast potato, spinach, dry food and chicken gravy, which she gulped down!


----------



## Zara’s mom

My baby girl 43lb on 15 weeks old


----------



## BigOzzy2018

47.7 female 4.5 mo


----------



## Nscullin

BigOzzy2018 said:


> 47.7 female 4.5 mo


Geez. Gunna be a big girl. We’re sitting at 55lbs at 7 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petra's Dad

Our boy was 44 lbs at 4 months.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

Lex was 43


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Nscullin said:


> Geez. Gunna be a big girl. We’re sitting at 55lbs at 7 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, Indy will be a substantial female. She also is heavy boned which makes weight more


----------



## Jorski

Max was just under 40 pounds at 4 months


----------



## JulBoh

Our girl was 40 at 4 months. About 72 now (10.5 months)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I know, Indy will be a substantial female. She also is heavy boned which makes weight more


Lucky you, I’m jealous. Love a big dog. I’m thinking we’ll max out around 70. But who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kari01

My female was 36lbs at 4 months old. She's now 2 years old and 75lbs super super lean. She's grown into a pretty big and intimidating girl, a heavy weight isn't everything!


----------

